# American Law



## davek9 (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=clown.gif]

Apologies if these have been posted before but i think there is some new ones. 
[smiley=stupid.gif]

There's a chance for us to become millionaires yet!!

Obviously, all you need is to be a complete moron with no ethical code.

For those individuals who know what the Darwin awards are, you're going to love this. The "Stella" awards rank up there with the Darwin awards.
Stella Liebeck is the 81 year old lady who spilled coffee on herself and sued McDonalds. This case inspired an annual award - The "Stella" Award for the most frivolous lawsuits in the U.S.

The following are this year's candidates:

1. January 2000: Kathleen Robertson of Austin Texas was awarded $780,000 by a jury of her peers after breaking her ankle tripping over a toddler who was running inside a furniture store. The owners of the store were understandably surprised at the verdict, considering the misbehaving little kid was Ms. Robertson's son.

2. June 1998: A 19 year old Carl Truman of Los Angeles won $74,000 and medical expenses when his neighbor ran over his hand with a Honda Accord. Mr. Truman apparently didn't notice there was someone at the wheel of the car when he was trying to steal his neighbor's hubcaps.

3. October 1998: A Terrence Dickson of Bristol, Pennsylvania was leaving a house he had just finished robbing, by way of the garage. He was not able to get the garage door to go up since the automatic door opener was malfunctioning. He couldn't re-enter the house because the door connecting the house and garage locked when he pulled it shut. The family was on vacation. Mr. Dickson found himself locked in the garage for eight days. He subsisted on a case of Pepsi he found, and large bag of dry dog food. He sued the homeowner's insurance claiming the situation caused him undue mental anguish. The jury agreed to the tune of half a million dollars.

4. October 1999: Jerry Williams of Little Rock, Arkansas was awarded $14,500 and medical expenses after being bitten on the buttocks by his next door neighbor's beagle. The beagle was on a chain in its owner's fenced-in yard. The award was less than sought because the jury felt the dog might have been just a little provoked at the time by Mr. Williams who was shooting it repeatedly with a pellet gun.

5. May 2000: A Philadelphia restaurant was ordered to pay Amber Carson of Lancaster, Pennsylvania $113,500 after she slipped on a soft drink and broke her coccyx. The beverage was on the floor because Ms. Carson threw it at her boyfriend 30 seconds earlier during an argument.

6. December 1997: Kara Walton of Claymont, Delaware successfully sued the owner of a night club in a neighboring city when she fell from the bathroom window to the floor and knocked out her two front
teeth.This occurred while Ms. Walton was trying to sneak through the wiindow in the ladies room to avoid paying the $3.50 cover charge. She was awarded $12,000 and dental expenses.

And the "Winner" is.......

7. Mr. Merv Grazinski of Oklahoma City. In November 2000, Mr. Grazinski purchased a brand new 32 foot Winnebago motor home. On his first trip home, having joined the free-way, he set the cruise control at 70 mph and calmly left the drivers seat to go into the back and make himself a cup of coffee. Not surprisingly, the Winnie left the freeway, crashed and overturned. Mr. Grazinski sued Winnebago for not
advising him in the handbook that he couldn't actually do this. He was awarded $1,750,000 plus a new Winnie. Winnebago actually changed their handbooks,
just in case there are any other complete morons buying their vehicles.

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Absolute class ;D


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Only in America


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

but who are the judges? They are the real morons for allowing the case to proceed!

SBJ


----------

